
HackerClient: An small web application for my daily tech and sports news - rohak
https://github.com/vendettacoder/HackerClient
======
rohak
Currently supports HackerNews front page, Reddit world news, Latest Cricket
match scores and Latest football scores for the teams specified. Help me make
it better. :D

------
rohak
Sure! This was my first HN post. Will keep that in mind next time. Thanks :D

------
brudgers
Projects like this often make good "Show HN"...when they meet the guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

